

Elegance is not optional - platz
http://programmingisterrible.com/post/39499310419/elegance-is-not-optional

======
yen223
>"There is no tension between writing a beautiful program and writing an
efficient program."

There is a big difference: you can objectively measure efficiency, you can't
objectively measure beauty. Who's to say whether a piece of code is 'ugly' or
'beautiful'?

